
Mint Slideshow: Money Graffiti - wherespaul
http://www.mint.com/blog/trends/money-graffiti-09222010/
======
wherespaul
I hate the design of the slide show embed but i enjoyed the pictures. Almost
did not notice it was a slide show.

